# 25 weeks pregnant and terrible stitch like pains



## want2be

Hi 

I have recently started to get the most terrible stitch like pain to the lower right side of my stomach when I am walking, it actually takes my breath away at times, it does ease as soon as I rest. Is this normal or should I see someone about it as I don't want to waste anyones time if this is normal. Thank you for your time in reading this and really appreciate all your time you dedicate to us at thus worrying time.


Many thanks
Want2be x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,
Thank you xx
Does the pain happen also if you've been sitting down and then stand up? It sounds like ligament pain. If it wears off after about 30 seconds it's nothing to be concerned about. If it's coming regularly and taking a while to go, you need to ring the hospital,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## want2be

Thank you, it usually starts after I been driving etc then walk, but pain quite bad and then if I rest or sit down it goes, if I don't rest the pain stays if that make senses. The little one is still very active and moving lots so I wasn't sure if it was something to worry about,  thanks for your advice x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Yes, although it's not pleasant to have, it doesn't sound anything to be concerned about xx


----------

